
Option value of civilization - cinquemb
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2019/01/option-value-civilization.html
======
Noumenon72
He lost me in his very first premise with there being "more ways for things to
be good than there are for it to be bad". Is this true of governments? Animal
welfare? Chess positions? Making things good takes effort to make them a
certain way; bad finds its own path when you fail.

~~~
cinquemb
…the next sentence: "Let’s take this as a given for now; towards the end of
this message I explore the consequences of relaxing this assumption."

